# Discus fins turning red



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

What is going on with my red turquoise? 2 of my turqs have red fins and all of them have red nasal passages. Help pls. Thanks.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Possibly Septicemia? I'd do a big water change and treat with tetracycline.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Do an 80 percent wc daily before adding meds.. Never tetracycline on discus. They will jump out of their skins or jump out of the tank. 
Always first line of defence is wcs. It's most likely bacterial. Start there and if it doesn't improve then get a med for bacterial . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

April said:


> Do an 80 percent wc daily before adding meds.. Never tetracycline on discus. They will jump out of their skins or jump out of the tank.
> Always first line of defence is wcs. It's most likely bacterial. Start there and if it doesn't improve then get a med for bacterial .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah man, that's good to know. I've never heard of that happening with discus, even reading about it on discus forums and the like. Thanks for your correction


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Learnt that the hard way then a very good breeder friend of mine I've known for 18 years told me tetracycline makes them very jumpy. 
Red nose usually comes from bioload and fin damage can be lack of minerals . Are you feeding bloodworms? 
Their colour looks good and no dark stress bars . 
Equilibrium could also help. . More minerals help with growth etc.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showt...at-medication-should-we-keep-in-our-aqua-room
A great post to read. For meds and issues. Very few meds for discus and never combo meds.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank for your responses guys. Ive been keeping up with wc's and everything checks out for wayer perameters. Ive been doing a lottle bit of research and ive started treatinf with api furan 2. I hope thos settles things down

My question is. Will furan 2 be ok with epsom salt. I do have a young discus who is struggling with bloating and i may also need to keep him on prazipro for a week. Hes pooping stringy whites. I dont currently have a qt tank so i want to treat my whole discus tank as a preventative. Will all of this stuff be to much at once???


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Prazzipro is for tapeworm and flukes. If he's pooing white poo he needs Meteonidazole but if bloated like bulging stomach then could be dropsy. Is his eyes bulged? Epsom salt won't do anything for white poo. 
With two discus I'll I'd say water conditions are not to their liking. Bare bottom tank? 
You can't mix Duran 2 and prazzi together for one thing...and making a soup of meds is not going to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

The discus that is struggling with bloating doesn't have bulged eyes... just bloating and stringy poo... after im done soing the furan 2 ill go and get some metro.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Metro you will need 400-500 mg
Per 10 gallons and daily wc of 50 percent and redosi the full amount . 5 days minimum or until eating and bloat down.
Best to put in a small tank or Rubbermaid with a sponge filter or lower your water level to use way less meds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

April said:


> Metro you will need 400-500 mg
> Per 10 gallons and daily wc of 50 percent and redosi the full amount . 5 days minimum or until eating and bloat down.
> Best to put in a small tank or Rubbermaid with a sponge filter or lower your water level to use way less meds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks April! Metro did wonders for him. Hes happy and healthy again. Slowly regaining his color.

My turqs are also doing better from the api furan 2 for the red fins.

I have another issue with 1 of my larger discus though. I will be posting a new thread.


----------

